# Auto World ThunderJet Release 12 - Popular Mechanics - Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Freshly posted for your perusal. I have some nice close-ups on this one.

AW ThunderJet Release 12 - Popular Mechanics 

-Paul


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

It sure would be nice if AW would actually have a "new Release" not just a new color with crooked decals and far from crisp paint details.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> Freshly posted for your perusal. I have some nice close-ups on this one.
> 
> AW ThunderJet Release 12 - Popular Mechanics
> 
> -Paul


i'm impressed w/ the fine detailing on lights, emblems, ect...
ALSO; putting the P/M logo on lic plates VS tampo'd trunk lids....

4 being usually negative on AW, I actually think these were well thought out
projects....

ok 1 gripe...those #@&@@! chrome editions... the rest are VERY realistically done.....

think U'r getting somewhere here Tom ;-)
need more generic Astro Cab rigs ;-)

also "How-2's" on fixing/tightening the rear cluster gear rivets that are 2 loose & sit/spin.. on extractions & 4 gears....

TY Paul....

Bubba 123 "The Negative-ist" LOL :freak:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The last 2 releases of the X-tractions and 4-Gears have the new cluster gear rivet that takes the slop out. You can peen the old ones to tighten them up, but that's literally a hit or miss on getting them too tight. I check with my contacts at AW and see if they are going to sell the new rivet as a separate part.

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Been there done that, instead of clubbing them into submission via bludgeoning; I now vote for something more humane and precise. A small C-clamp, a ball bearing (or a BB) for bottomside, and the appropriately sized mandrel for the topside. I suppose one could also use the RTHO t-jet gear press in much the same fashion but never tried it.

Regardless of the method, if one gets greedy, a bound up final drive will still be the end result; so I sneak up on it and check progress frequently.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> The last 2 releases of the X-tractions and 4-Gears have the new cluster gear rivet that takes the slop out. You can peen the old ones to tighten them up, but that's literally a hit or miss on getting them too tight. I check with my contacts at AW and see if they are going to sell the new rivet as a separate part.
> 
> -Paul


would that include the chevron/Texaco racing rigs??
& the 4 gears w/ from Buds HO... so I "Think" they are more current releases (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Been there done that, instead of clubbing them into submission via bludgeoning; I now vote for something more humane and precise. A small C-clamp, a ball bearing (or a BB) for bottomside, and the appropriately sized mandrel for the topside. I suppose one could also use the RTHO t-jet gear press in much the same fashion but never tried it.
> 
> Regardless of the method, if one gets greedy, a bound up final drive will still be the end result; so I sneak up on it and check progress frequently.


TY Bill,
been using the popular MFG long wheel press w/ the short wheel puller pin-thumb screw...

the smallest brass anvil in the press is just about perfect in dia. 
and the puller screw is short enough to bottom out w/ just a bit of push/tension on inside (expanding side) of rivet....

need 2 track test 2day & w/ post results :freak:

Bubba 123 :freak: :wave:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Bubba 123 said:


> would that include the chevron/Texaco racing rigs??
> & the 4 gears w/ from Buds HO... so I "Think" they are more current releases (??)
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


The Legends 4-Gear and the Series 12 X-Tractions have the new rivet. A few late production Series 11 X-Traction Flamethrowers have them as well.

-Paul


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> The Legends 4-Gear and the Series 12 X-Tractions have the new rivet. A few late production Series 11 X-Traction Flamethrowers have them as well.
> 
> -Paul


TY Paul :thumbsup::wave:

found some of the problem...
seems LL Track rails are a tad higher.. & tract. mag/housing was raising
the wheels just enough 2 sit spin (this is on the "FAR" side of my oval & I wear trifocals... so took sometime 2 actually "See" this..:freak

a few hits on the mag/housing w/ dremil & A-OK!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Another great review Mr. Shoe. Popular Mechanics will always hold a special place in my heart. My Father was a subsciber for as long as I could remember which would be close to 40 years. Plus however long he got them before I was hatched. So I really think it is cool AW decided to use PM cars.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

there is a big plus to the chrome cars, they are ez to strip to repaint , 
unlike trying to strip the painted ones to repaint..
I just stripped the 59 chevy the vw bug and the 57 nomad ..they look good white !!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

60chevyjim said:


> there is a big plus to the chrome cars, they are ez to strip to repaint ,
> unlike trying to strip the painted ones to repaint..
> I just stripped the 59 chevy the vw bug and the 57 nomad ..they look good white !!


See my thread on paint stripping in the customizing section. I found something that eats AW paint!


----------

